# Soap Crafting Supplies



## HendricksHearth (Jul 18, 2009)

I am not really sure how much to ask for this and was hoping someone here can help me. I have at least 36oz (more than that actually) of various fragrance oils that I would like to sell as a lot, preferably locally because I imagine shipping will be expensive. 

There are also a few other soap/bath and body crafting items I was going to include like a silicone mold, half a container of citric acid, a bag of beeswax, etc. They were purchased from 2009-2011 from various suppliers including Brambleberry, Oregon Trail, Wholesale Supplies Plus, Day-Star, Brighter Scents, etc and are ranging in size from 1oz to 16oz. I know I paid a pretty penny for some of them- the ylang ylang oil alone was something like $18 for the little vial. I don't expect to get back what I paid, but do you have any suggestions for a fair asking price for all of it?

In the meantime, pictures speak louder than words:




























Thanks in advance for your help!

Lauren


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

I really don't know what they would be worth, but you might try looking on E-Bay for something similar, and see what it is going for there. The small bottles are great for beginners, or someone who makes small batches. Most soapers I know make fairly large batches, so 1 oz. would not do them much good. Unfortunately you probably won't get anything near what you paid for it. 

If you can't sell it in your area, post it here on the Barter Board.


----------



## HendricksHearth (Jul 18, 2009)

Thanks so much for your reply. I just checked e-bay and I don't know if I am searching for the right terms, but I couldn't find anything for a lot of mixed supplies like this. I guess I could try to do the FO's together and the beeswax, molds, acids, oils, etc. separate, but I am still not even sure where to begin on pricing. Are there other sites that people sell used crafting supplies (I did cold-process soap) besides e-bay that I could look at for comparison? Maybe a forum of some sort dedicated to soaping? 

Thanks again!

Lauren


----------



## beaglady (Oct 7, 2002)

You can try listing them on the barter board. Most fragrance oils in opened bottles seem to bring about $1 an ounce, but that might be better than nothing. For essential oils, I'll guess that they'll bring half of what they cost new. Selling soap supplies can be hit or miss, unless you have contact with a lot of new soapers.

Try the barter board - no cost to list them there. Most of the soap forums I know of have membership requirements sot hat new folks don't sign up and immediately start selling things.


----------



## HendricksHearth (Jul 18, 2009)

Thanks, I'll give it a try and see what happens!  

Lauren


----------

